# I am getting a new GIRL!!!



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

MHS has been gnawing at me for a while. As everyone knows, the only cure is getting another one. I am so excited that Riley is no longer going to be an "only dog". 

Her current name is Tawney and she is from Prairiwind. She is a 10 month old that Linda kept as a show dog, but she did not work out. Sorry, I don't have a better picture, but I will post more when I have her. 

My youngest son likes the name Zoey so that is what we are going to call her. She has to be spayed so we will be getting her around February 10th.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! She's gorgeous


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She's beautiful and I know you're all excited!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What a great smile she has!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's gorgeous!!! Tawney actually was a great name for her, considering her look. Who are her sire and dam? Always looking for relatives of my troops.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh goodness, she IS gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!
are you going to keep her in full coat!!??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful! 
We have a Zoey too your son has good taste in names


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> oh goodness, she IS gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!
> are you going to keep her in full coat!!??


I am going to see if I can keep up with her coat. Unfortunately, she hasn't blown coat yet and I don't know if I can get through that with a full coat.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw her on Linda's website! She's so pretty!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

pjewel said:


> She's gorgeous!!! Tawney actually was a great name for her, considering her look. Who are her sire and dam? Always looking for relatives of my troops.


Her Sire is Prairiwind"s Ruffles and Flourishes and the Dam is Prairiwind's Flame.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you and Riley Deb. She's gorgeous.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh what a pretty little girl! Looking forward to more pictures when you get her!! ( bet you can hardly wait!)


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG she's so beautiful!! Congrats she looks so happy


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

That's so exciting! Congratulations, she's beautiful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep - A beautiful little girl! I can relate to the question of full coat or not. We finally had to give up on Snickers and get her cut down. Her coat came in so thick and so cottony it had to be done. We expect lot's and lot's of pics!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh Debbie...That new little girl of yours is a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a beauty! congrats.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats, she's really pretty, can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful!

I seen her on the website and when I went to show my sister today she was no longer there.... Congratulations!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

She is a real beauty! She looks a lot like Roki! 

Marina&Roki


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

A pretty girl, for sure :thumb: Congratulations!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Ooh this makes me envious, I've been wanting a female for months now. She's beautiful! Congrats! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, your gorgeous girl is not related to my gang by blood (at least directly) but they all have the same look. I love it. We'll call them second cousins.

Wanda, those are dangerous words. I suspect we'll be hearing about you one day soon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's gorgeous!! 
COngratulation!
Kara


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh lucky you! I know I will get another one day-maybe a boy! She's a beauty!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Debbie, she's so pretty! You will love having two!
By the way, are you interested in coming to our San Diego Havanese Valentine fun day on Feb 5th.? It's in Vista, just south of Camp Pentleton. 
Come one, come all!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh what a gorgeous girl, lucky you,and you don't have the worry of going through the spaying.Looking forward to seeing more pics of her and of the 2 of them together, it is such fun 2, I love it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute cute cute!!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

She's a beauty! Congratulations!

I'm a newbie to Havanese; not getting our first until Feb. 19th, so please help educate me. Is Zoie a white and sable?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She looks like an irish pied red sable to me.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh boy, do I have a lot to learn! Thanks! We're getting a sable (breeder told me).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Take a look at this. You should find it helpful . . . and interesting.
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours.html


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

My goodness! How interesting. There is so much to learn about this fascinating breed.

Thank you!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Geri! That was very interesting and educational! I had to put it in my favorites for easy reference in the future!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

pjewel said:


> She looks like an irish pied red sable to me.


Yes, Geri, you are correct on her coloring!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty! Pretty! And just think.........you do not have to go through all the puppy stuff!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

dbeech said:


> MHS has been gnawing at me for a while. As everyone knows, the only cure is getting another one. I am so excited that Riley is no longer going to be an "only dog".
> 
> Her current name is Tawney and she is from Prairiwind. She is a 10 month old that Linda kept as a show dog, but she did not work out. Sorry, I don't have a better picture, but I will post more when I have her.
> 
> My youngest son likes the name Zoey so that is what we are going to call her. She has to be spayed so we will be getting her around February 10th.


 I wounder why she did not work out as a show dog?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I wounder why she did not work out as a show dog?


One of her feet turns out slightly.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful face. Enjoy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzi, there are all kinds of reasons a dog doesn't work out as a show dog. Sometimes they don't meet the minimum size, sometimes something is a little off for show, but having no effect on a pet. That's why it's so important to know what you're doing when you show and to not have "kennel blindness." You have to see the defects of your dogs and know which ones should be shown and bred and which ones (many, many) should not.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Suzi, there are all kinds of reasons a dog doesn't work out as a show dog. Sometimes they don't meet the minimum size, sometimes something is a little off for show, but having no effect on a pet. That's why it's so important to know what you're doing when you show and to not have "kennel blindness." You have to see the defects of your dogs and know which ones should be shown and bred and which ones (many, many) should not.


 Yes that is all true. I was just wondering because of the age of the puppy and the breeder thought she was show potential . I have been corresponding with someone who has a 2year old that her Breeder holds the contract or what ever you call it. And she has been showing a few times a year she says her dog just is not a show dog he hates it. She still goes to classes with him she is about ready to give up. I have not seen her dog but she says he has all the right stuff just hates the show ring.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She's gorgeous....lots of pics please!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is beautiful. I've always loved the Prairiwind face


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> She is beautiful. I've always loved the Prairiwind face


Yes, I have always thought that Linda's dogs have pretty faces too.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

When are you getting her? I want another one so bad...I'm very jealous!


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

dbeech said:


> Her Sire is Prairiwind"s Ruffles and Flourishes and the Dam is Prairiwind's Flame.


That is the father of my Bailey! They are half-siblings!


----------



## Culleny (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, how cute! Congratulations!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

trueblue said:


> When are you getting her? I want another one so bad...I'm very jealous!


I am getting her next Friday. I can't wait. I will post pics when she arrives.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

baileyandenzo said:


> That is the father of my Bailey! They are half-siblings!


Here is a picture of Bailey and Tawney's father. Isn't he gorgeous???


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

dbeech said:


> Here is a picture of Bailey and Tawney's father. Isn't he gorgeous???


He's BEAUTIFUL! She looks a lot like her daddy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim, I'm sitting here waiting for you to fold. I know it's coming.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Kim, I'm sitting here waiting for you to fold. I know it's coming.


LOL...my sorry butt folded a LONG time ago. It's DH who is being ridiculous.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have great faith in you and your lobbying ability.


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations, she's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

trueblue said:


> LOL...my sorry butt folded a LONG time ago. It's DH who is being ridiculous.


What is it with these husbands? always trying to reign us in!! The only time they put on their sensible heads is when puppy talk is in the air! I suppose there might be a hint of jealousy, at all the attention we lavish on our babies.Oh well where there's a will there is a way!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Debbie, Are you counting the days!!!! Only seven days to go!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Debbie, Are you counting the days!!!! Only seven days to go!


I know...I am getting so excited. I went last night to buy some supplies for her. I wanted to buy her a pink harness and leash, but my sons vetoed that. Instead I got her turquoise one with rhinestones, so she will be "styling."


----------



## Sewcrazy64 (Apr 21, 2010)

What a pretty little lady she is! Congratulations! I hope the week of waiting passes quickly for you.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Has Riley met Zoey yet?I don't know if I missed this in your thread.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

clare said:


> Has Riley met Zoey yet?I don't know if I missed this in your thread.


Riley has not met Zoey yet. He generally likes other small dogs so I don't anticipate a problem. I am going to introduce them on neutral territory, a park near our house. I hope it goes well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Turquoise will go well with her red hair, so you're right, she will be stylin'. I ignored all the conventional wisdom and introduced each of my newbies to the troops in my house. Aside from the usual first few days of "who the heck is this intruder and when is he/she going home," it went find. Whatever you do will work out just fine.

And don't forget, there will be those moments when you say "what the @#$% was I thinking," but they too pass.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Today is the big day!!!!!!! I know your excited. Don't forget pictures and maybe a little taste of how the home coming went? You know we're greedy here.


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck today! Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I will try and post some pictures this weekend. I am so excited.


----------

